# Where to Shoot?



## ABNRGR2001 (May 29, 2010)

I am located at Ft. bragg, NC and am wondering if anyone knows of a "middle of no where" place to shoot? I shoot at ranges all the time with the military so I am looking for somewhere I can drive my truck, put up some targets and just shoot.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Good luck with that.

If you are on private land with the landowner's permission (outside of city limits, of course) you may shoot all you want. You can't just go out target practicing in the woods in state parks, etc, anymore, you'll get a game warden ticket or worse.


----------

